# أريد شرحا لكيفيةعمل هذه الأجهزة موثقا بالمراجع..



## إيمان26 (28 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخوتي الفضلاء
وبعد فإني أحتاج مساعدتكم لي في بحث رسالة ماجستير وحيث إني تخصصي بعيد عن الأجهزة الطبية فلابد لي من الاستعانة بمتخصص وهنا أرجو منكم أن توضحوا لي الكتب التي توجد بهاهذه المسائل وأتمنى أن يكون الكتاب موضحا بالتفصيل جدا لكيفية عمل الجهاز/ ولي سؤال هل توجد كتب معرّبه في الترجمة؟ وإذا احتجت مترجم للأمور الطبية فهل أجد قاموسا خاصا بهذا أو مراكز تعني بالترجمة للأمور الطبية؟ 
وفقكم الله تعالى وشاكرة لكم حسن تعاونكم
الأجهزة التي أحتاجها
أجهزة الإشعاع العلاجي النووي وكيفية عمله.
أجهزة الشفط الجراحية كيفية عمله-تعريفه
تعريف الأجهزة التعويضية.
تعريف أجهزة التنفس الصناعي.
تعريف الجهاز الإخراجي الخارجي كيفية عمله-تعريفه.
تعريف أجهزة التخدير، وكيفية عملها
تعريف مضخات المحاليل وأنواعها وكيفية عملها.
جهاز قياس معايضة فقر الدم عن طريق الشريان كيفية عمله-تعريفه.
جهاز ضخ الأنسولين كيفية عمله-تعريفه.
جميع أنواع الأشعة وكيفية عملها
جميع أجهزة علاج الأسنان وكيفية عملها


----------



## إيمان26 (31 يناير 2008)

أرجو المساعدة يا إخوتي
وأعلم أني قد أثقلت عليكم كثيييييييييييرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ليدي لين (1 فبراير 2008)

طيب بالعربي او الانجيليزي تريدي المعلومات


----------



## إيمان26 (1 فبراير 2008)

هلا حبيتي
شكرا لك مقدما
ياليت بالعربي 
وإذا ماكان موجود إلا انجيزي مو مشكلة أحاول ألاقي مترجم
شكرا لتفاعلك


----------



## اشرف رهام (1 فبراير 2008)

*مرحيا خت ايمان يمكن الموضوع يفيدك انا اعمل في مجال الاطراف الصناعية والاجهزة التعوضية اذا وجد شي مهم سوف ارسالة لكي *
*اخوكي اشرف اشرف ابو الهيجاء *

* الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة الطبية المساعدة **Prosthesis And Orthosis*
*يطلق أيضا على الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة الطبية المساعدة اسم الأجهزة التعويضية وأجهزة تقويم الجسم.*
*تعتبر الأطراف الاصطناعية العنصر الأساسي والاهم في عملية التأهيل لبعض حالات الإعاقة الحركية مثل حالات البتر وبعبارة أخرى لا تتم عملية التأهيل إلا بوجودها.*
*وقد طرأ تقدم كبير على صناعة الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة المساعدة في السنوات الأخيرة لدرجة أصبح بالإمكان إخفاء الإعاقة بشكل مثالي وأصبح المعاق قادر على أداء وظائفه الحياتية اليومية بكل سهولة وباستقلالية تامة.*
*ويعتبر مجال الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة المساعدة واسع جداً بحيث يكاد يكون له دور في معظم الإعاقات الحركية الخلقية والمكتسبة.*
*ويمكن تقسيم الأطراف الاصطناعية إلى:*
*1_ أطراف تجميليه *
*2_أطراف وظيفية.*
*فالهدف من الأطراف التجميلية هو المظهر الخارجي ويجب إن تكون بنفس مواصفات الطرف المبتور من حيث الحجم والشكل واللون.*
*أما الأطراف الوظيفية فالهدف منها هو أداء الوظائف الحركية المطلوبة بحيث يستعملها المعاق بدل الطرف المبتور ولا يتم التركيز بها على الناحية التجميلية.*
*أما الأجهزة المساعدة والجبائر الطبية فالهدف الرئيسي منها هو التقويم والدعامة ويعتمد استخدامها على درجة الإعاقة فبعضها يستخدم لفترة قصيرة قد تمتد لأشهر بينما البعض الأخر يستخدم مدى الحياة مثل حالات الشلل مع مراعاة التجديد والصيانة. *
*ويبدأ استخدام الجبائر الطبية والأجهزة المساعدة منذ الأشهر الأولى لحياة الطفل.*
*من الضروري معرفة ان الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة الطبية المساعدة ترتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بعناصر عملية التأهيل الأخرى:*
*- **العلاج الطبيعي.*
*- **العلاج الوظيفي.*
*- **الإرشاد والدعم النفسي.*
*فالعلاج الطبيعي يقوم بأعداد المريض لاستقبال الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة الطبية المساعدة من خلال تخفيف الالم وتقوية العضلات وتحسين التوازن عن طريق التمرينات العلاجية والعلاج اليدوي والكهربائي بالإضافة إلى العلاج المائي .*
*أما العلاج الوظيفي فدوره لا يقل أهمية عن العلاج الطبيعي في عملية أعداد المريض لاستقبال الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة المساعدة بالإضافة إلى تدريب المريض على استخدامها بالشكل الصحيح ، حيث ان الاستخدام الخاطئ يؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية ومضاعفات جانبية أخرى .*
*يقوم الإرشاد الدعم النفسي في مساعدة المريض على تقبل الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة المساعدة وتوضيح أهمية التعاون مع اخصائيي التأهيل للوصول إلى أعلى درجات الاستقلالية والعلاج ويعمل المرشد النفسي كحلقة وصل بين المريض واخصائيي التأهيل .*


----------



## إيمان26 (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك أخي 
أريد المرجع الذي فيه هذه المعلومات لأني سأضعها في رسالتي وأحتاج إلى توثيق علمي وإلا فأنا واثقة من علميتك لكن لغرض البحث العلمي 
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## إيمان26 (1 فبراير 2008)

أشكر لكل من تفاعل وأرجو المزيد
والله يجزيكم جنات النعيم آمين


----------



## إيمان26 (1 فبراير 2008)

أخي أشرف 
هل تعتبرون الكيس الذي يوضع بديلا للمثانة عند إزالتها
هل تعتبرونه جهازا تعويضيا؟
وشكرا


----------



## اشرف رهام (1 فبراير 2008)

مرحبا ايمان انا المعلومات التي كتبتعا لكي موجودة في دليل خا ص في العمل لدينا ولكن كنتبت لكي المراجع في الدليل كاما المراجع وارجو الاستفادة منها والنجاح 
​*2:3ا**لمراجع*​*1_Travmatalogia e Ortopedeia *
*G . S. Uomashev*
*Moscow** – Medicine 1990*

*The limb – Deficient child ,, * *2_*​​*Berton Blakeslee . **-*​​*Mary louise Histon **-*​​*University** of California** Press 1963 *​​​​*American** Academy** of Orthopaedic Surgeons. * *3-*​​*" Orthopaedic Appliances Atlas" *​​*J.W. Edwards – Ann Arbor, *​​*Michigan** – 1952 *​​​​*4- Otto Bock – Prosthetic Compendium *​​*-lower Extremity Prostheses *​​*Upper Extremity Prostheses *​​* Max Nader *​​*2nd edition 1994 *​​​​*Otto Bock- Quality for life supports .orthoses – 2004 * *5-*​​ 
*Chattanooga Group – Inc. * *6-*​​*International "physiotherapy and Rehabilitation Products Catalogue 2000"*​​ 
*1993 - 94* *Alimed "Orthopedic Rehabilitation* *7-*​​ 
*8- **رعاية الأطفال المعوقين*
*ديفيد ورنر*
*ورشة الموارد العربية*
*الطبعة العربية الأولى 1992*​


----------



## اشرف رهام (1 فبراير 2008)

هذة كا المراجع في الدليل
والان انا مشفول وغدن سوف اعطيكي الجواب


----------



## إيمان26 (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك 
وانا بانتظار ردك


----------



## اشرف رهام (2 فبراير 2008)

يعتبر الكيس احد الاجهزة التعويضية وذلك لان الاجهزة التعويضية تستخدم كبدئل للاجهزة العضوية


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (2 فبراير 2008)

الأخت العزيزة .. أيمان .. الأجهزة التعويضية ( أو الأعضاء الصناعية ) تمتاز بكون المريض سيتعامل معها طيلة فترة حياته القادمة لتعوض المهام التي تقوم بها أعضائه أو أجزائه المفقودة أو التالفة أو المعطوبة ... لتضمن إستمرارية حياته بشكل طبيعي و صحي قدر الإمكان ... ومنها ما يزرع داخل جسم الإنسان المريض أو ما تكون موضوعة خارج جسمه .. وذلك بحسب حجم الجهاز المستخدم .. من أهم الأجهزة التعويضية المستخدمة ... الكلية الصناعية ... البنكرياس الصناعي (مضخة الأنسولين) ... الأطراف الصناعية بكل أنواعها ... المفاصل الصناعية بكل أنواعها ... منظم ضربات القلب الصناعي ... مساعدات القلب (البطين) الصناعية ... صمامات القلب الصناعية ... القوقعة (الأّذن) الصناعية ... الشبكية (العين) الصناعية ...

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...............

م. حــســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنــيـن العـــــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (15 مارس 2008)

شكرا للك م. اشرف على المعلومات


----------



## إيمان26 (10 أبريل 2008)

هل الجهاز يسمى جهاز معاوضة فقر الدمأم معايضة فقر الدم؟؟


----------



## مداد الأفكار (10 أبريل 2008)

الاخت ايمان بالنسبة للقاموس هناك قاموس حتي الطبي

موجود في المكتبات للترجمة العلمية للمصطلحات

واما الكتب المترجمة فهي ليست كثيرة لكن خذي هذا الكتاب

ستجدين فيه اشياء كثيرة

تكنولوجيا الاجهزة الطبية
تأليف: المهندس احمد ابراهيم البوريني
دار الفكر للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع
عمان -الاردن

واما بالنسبة لأجهزة الاسنان يوجد موقع http://www.ada.org/
ممكن الترجمة تعيقك لكن اجتهدي 

ويوجد لدي بعض الملفات ولكن لا ادري هل ستفي بمطلوبك لأنك طالبة ماجستير

ولاادري اذا كانت مناسبة

المهم تحت خدمتك

تقبل مروري


----------



## إيمان26 (20 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي مداد الافكار
ممكن تعيد اسم القاموس!
حتى ؟؟؟ كذا اسمه.


----------



## glucose (26 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هي وصلة للمناظير :
http://up202.arabsh.com/s-19499/endoscope.zip


----------



## glucose (26 مايو 2008)

وهذه وصلة لتقريرن عن ال X-Ray بالعربي 
http://up203.arabsh.com/s-23258/x_ray.zip


----------



## glucose (26 مايو 2008)

وصلة عن جهاز التنفس الصناعي
http://up202.arabsh.com/s-19501/ventilators.zip


----------



## glucose (26 مايو 2008)

وهي وصلة للأجهزة المخبرية
http://up202.arabsh.com/s-19526/lab_devices.zip


----------



## omardj84 (26 مايو 2008)

شكرا غلوكوز على هالوصلات.... وشكراً لطرح الموضوع والاستفادة العامة


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حلا الموج (6 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## eng.ahmedqd (8 مارس 2010)

*مبدأ عمل اشعة جاما وطريقة عمل الجاما كاميرا*​​​


*الجاما كامبرا** ..... ..gamma camera</span>

**هوجهاز طبي تشخيصي وظيفته التقاط الاشعة المنبعثة من المريض وتحويلها الى**
**بيانات الكترونية** electronic data **وارسالها الى الكمبيوتر ليحولها**
**الى صورة ومعلومات ثم الى الطابعة**

**تتكون الجاما كاميرا من** .

1. Camera Collimator
2. Scintillation Detector
3. Photomultiplier Tubes
4. Position Circuitry
5. Data Analysis Computer

*​*
Collimator : *​*

هو أول جزء في الجاما كاميرا ووظيفته تحديد اتجاه الشعة او الفوتونات المسموح
بمرورها من خلاله الى الكرستال crystal
ويحدد حسب اتجاه الاشعة

وينقسم الى اربع انواع ......

1 _ pinhole

وهو يعطي شكل مكبر للعضو المراد تصويره وله شكل قمع راسه لاسفل وهو مفيد 
في حالى تصوير الاورام ذات الحجم الصغير 3 - 5 ملم ويستعمل لتصوير الغده
الدرقيه وجارات الدرقيه وتصوير الاطفال

2_ parallhole

وهو الاكثر استعمالا في المجال الطبي ويتكون من الاف الفتحات المتوازيه او القنوات
الموزعه بصورة متساوية ومتوازية 

ويتكون هاذا النوع من عدة انواع .

low energy الطاقه المنخفضة
high energy الظاقة العالية
medium energy الطاقة المتوسطة

ويتم اختيار احدهم على حسب طاقة النظير المشع المستعمل 
low energy وهو نوعان 

low energy highresolution ذو طاقة منخفضة ووضوع عالي
low energy lowresolution ذو طاقة منخفضة ووضوح منخفض

3 _ Di vrging 
وهو ذو مساحة تصويرية واسعة ويسمح بتصوير جزء كبير من الجسم وكان يستعمل قبل
الكاميرات الحديثة ذات المجال الواسع في التصوير

4 _ Convrging 

وهو مكبر للصورة ويستخدم كبديل pinhole ويتم استخدامه في تصوير الاطفال

Crystal :

وهو مصنوع من يوديد الصوديوم المنشط بواسطة الثاليوم 
A Thallium-activated Sodium Iodid
وظيفتة كالتالي الاشعة المارة عبر المحدد Collimator من الجسم المراد
تصويرة تلتقط في الكرستال او البلو Crystal ثم يحدث تفاعل بين مادة الكرستال
والاشعة الملتقطة ينتج عنها ضوء او طاقة ضوئية وهي تتناسب طرديا مع طاقة الاشعة
المتفاعلة ثم تمر هذه الطاقة الضوئية عبر الموجة الضوئي او الانبوب الضوئي الى 
*
*photocathode :

وظيفتة تحول الضوء الى الكترونات وينقلها الى Photomultiplier Tubes

Photomultiplier Tubes :

وظيفته يضاعف عدد الالكترونات ويحولها الى نبض كهربائي electric pulse
وتتجمع النبضات في anode ثم الى المضخم amplifier
ثم الى pulse high Analysir

pulse high Analysir :

يتم التعرف على طاقة الاشعة الصادرة من مختلف النظائر المشعة 
النبض الكهربائي يتناسب طرديا مع طاقة الاشعة وبذالك يعرف الفوتون الاساسي من الفوتون المتشتت
والاساسي هو المهم في التصوير ثم تحول مل هذه الى elctric data ثم تنتقل الكمبيوتر
على شكل نقاط وبعد Y X Z ويتم التعرف عليها
الالتقاطات او الكمية counts rate الصادرة من الجسم تختلف باختلاف العمق الصادرة منه*


----------



## عيسى المقطري (8 مارس 2010)

ارجوالمساعده حيث اني سأتخرج قريبا من العهد في قسم تحكم اكتروني صناعي 
وارجو منكم مشروع بأسرع مايمكن وهذا بريدي شكرا تعاونكم


----------

